# Infotainment update?



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

_LadyCruze_ said:


> Hi! Newbie here  Just got my first Cruze 3 months ago. It's a 2017 LT. I was wondering if there are any available updates for the infotainment system in this year/trim. And if not, has anyone successfully installed a unit from a newer year in it's place, if that's possible?


If there is an update available, this is the steps to do so:

How do I update the software in my 2017 Chevy Cruze?


*Chevy MyLink App Updates*

On the Chevrolet MyLink screen, find and press the phone button.
Choose “Pair Device.”
Choose “Chevy MyLink” from your phone's Bluetooth® menu.
A pin number will display on your phone. ...
When prompted, hit the “Yes” button on the Chevy MyLink screen.
You're done!






Updated My Chevy App | Connectivity & Technology


The My Chevy App offers a plethora of brand new, updated features. Learn about all of the new things you can do with this mobile app!




www.chevrolet.com










Chevy Support Center: Vehicle How-to, Information and Help


<p>Here at the Chevy support center, you can find all your vehicle how-to's, information and help regarding your Chevy vehicle.</p>




www.chevrolet.com










GM | Navigation System GPS Map Update Home


Order map updates for your GM GPS navigation system. Find GM map update product information, installation instructions, and more.




gmnavdisc.navigation.com










See post two here for a caveat:








FirmWare Update/MyLink Customization


Hey everyone, Just a quick question. I have a 2017 Chevy Cruze Hatchback LT RS. I noticed that apparently I have the ability to upgrade the firmware for mylink via a USB stick. However, no where have I been able to find where online to go to find the updates to download to put on the USB Stick...




www.cruzetalk.com










For 2018 and later





Programming Radio Software – Check the Build Number – TechLink







gm-techlink.com


----------



## JosQuelqu1 (Nov 8, 2021)

Hi,

Not sure the "system update" feature is even working. I had to ask the dealer to update mine because it always says that you have the latest version.

Is there a way to update manually?

Thank you


----------

